# South Bend 1930 Junior Lives (almost)



## silverhawk (May 30, 2016)

Hey, folks!

It's been a while since I've posted, and I just _HAD_ to post, since I've finally made some progress on my Jan 1930 SB Junior 9".  I bought it back in November, and it's the first foray into machining for me (after I rebuilt a 1939-1941 Craftsman Dunlap wood lathe, it was the next logical step).  I've refinished everything, cleaned up all of the surfaces, repaired the back gears using a hodgepodge of parts (try finding a decent back gear for a Junior 22YB - everything was either too big or not big enough) from a 13" and reusing the eccentric shaft.  But, it went back together.  I re-shimmed the headstock to make sure it was tight, and built a jackshaft to go between the treadmill motor from a C2000 NordicTrac, driven by a BC141.










The first time I fired it up, it wouldn't turn the jack shaft very well - I adjusted the belt from the motor to the shaft and loosened it a bit (I had it too tight - my "gentle" side runs a little rough).  I also re-greased the pillow blocks.  That allowed the motor to turn the shaft pretty well, but every time I engaged the headstock, it stopped turning.

So, I found that the second belt to the headstock (you won't see it in the above pictures) was tight underneath against the casting, so I removed it, and that helped.  When the belt wasn't stretched too far, it ran okay, but would not really run fast.

So, I think I need to revisit my shims.  I may have shimmed it too close, and the spindle is too tight.  But, the motor was actually turning the spindle!  Woohoo!

Joe


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2016)

Looking good, you'll get all the bugs worked out.


----------



## silverhawk (Jun 2, 2016)

I wish I didn't have to re-paint it - parts of it still had the original Japanning finish on it - the guy I bought it from had started removing that.  I still had paint around from doing the frame on a car, and that's what I used to finish, because it was a gloss black and matched the already-painted bed.


----------



## silverhawk (Sep 24, 2016)

Well, bugs are worked out.  I traded in that variable 1.5 HP (continuous) DC treadmill motor for a 1/2 HP A/C 1725 RPM motor because the treadmill motor couldn't move it with the controller I had on there.  Today I finished up adding the frame to hold the A/C motor to the countershaft and thought, "why not see if she turns?"  So, I put her back together, and flipped the switch :






She runs!  I took the chance to learn my first operations, as well.  I slapped a half-hard brass rod in and faced it off, center-drilled it, and then set it between the chuck and the live center on the tailstock to do a little turning.  I'm _so_ excited!  Mind you, I DID have to use the Dunlap (Craftsman) 534.0601 wood lathe (I have the light-metal-turning attachment for it) to finish the countershaft, so this South Bend only lives because of a 1942 Dunlap (Craftsman) wood lathe, but it _LIVES_!  (I do still need to set up a tensioning rod and a shield to prevent fluids and chips from getting into the motor.)


----------

